# My first shrimp babies!



## SottyDont (Mar 28, 2005)

No pics, just happy, I have a bunch of baby ghost shrimps! my tank is only 2 months old and im surprised the babies lived! another question, my ghost srhimp where clear when I bought them now there brown and white...any ideas?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats :cheer2: ... A shrimps diet will effect their color.


----------

